# Excessive gas



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

For the past 2 weeks or so, Cloud's been farting like crazy! Nothing has changed in his diet. I cut out almost all human foods. I read somewhere that alot of gas is a bad sign. Is that true? Maybe I'm spending too much time with him (currently jobless) and thats why I notice it more? But seriously, He farts all the time. It's so often, that when I'm out and about, I'm scared I smell like fart too







.







What's the deal???


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol i have no idea, could it be any treats he eats?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

lol When maxi was little he had a lot of gas but i think it was from the scrambled eggs i use to give him you may have to put him gastro food ask your vet


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwww...







its kinda funny... hope you dont smell too!! if you go to the vet anytime soon i would ask.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 02:09 PM
> *For the past 2 weeks or so, Cloud's been farting like crazy!  Nothing has changed in his diet.  I cut out almost all human foods.  I read somewhere that alot of gas is a bad sign.  Is that true?  Maybe I'm spending too much time with him (currently jobless) and thats why I notice it more?  But seriously, He farts all the time.  It's so often, that when I'm out and about, I'm scared I smell like fart too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah I think you are spending too much time with the dog and obsessing. Get out of the house! Seriously, I have noticed with myself that if there are other stresses in life I will get very neurotic about the dogs...like if I find one knot in the hair I am thinking I am not grooming properly or afew weeks ago I thought Freddy had a hernia..cause I felt a "bump" further investigation proved I was feeling the end of a rib and I musta been squishing him real hard to find him cause he is well filled out and not skin and bones. 

Unless you notice other digestive problems I wouldn't worry on this one.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee burps a lot....is something wrong with her???


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has burb since I got her. I've mentioned it to the vet and they were not concerned. She does it a couple time a day if that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you know both your problems could be related......ears and gas that is. it just might be a food allergy...sometimes it takes a while for the body to build up an allergy. just a thought...not positive. im still learning.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 19 2004, 01:09 PM
> *For the past 2 weeks or so, Cloud's been farting like crazy!  Nothing has changed in his diet.  I cut out almost all human foods.  I read somewhere that alot of gas is a bad sign.  Is that true?  Maybe I'm spending too much time with him (currently jobless) and thats why I notice it more?  But seriously, He farts all the time.  It's so often, that when I'm out and about, I'm scared I smell like fart too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i hope nothing is wrong with Cloud..im gonna buy some adult food and mix it with her puppy food from monday.....i hope she stops burping..she just burps during the day even if she hasnt ate anything...werid..


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 10 months old next week. I had her on the Innova Puppy food and she is running low. The pet food store owner recommend switching to the Innova adult because it has less calories. Lexi has not been as active as she usually is because it is getting colder and we are not outside as much. This weekend I'm going to start adding it into her food.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

In such a young dog I doubt whether there is an allergy connection to the gas....a fod allergy connection. Average age when food allergies emerge is 3-5 because it takes that long to build up antibodies....dog eats food a long time before the allergy symptoms emerge.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 19 2004, 05:35 PM
> *Yeah I think you are spending too much time with the dog and obsessing. Get out of the house! Seriously, I have noticed with myself that if there are other stresses in life I will get very neurotic about the dogs...like if I find one knot in the hair I am thinking I am not grooming properly or afew weeks ago I thought Freddy had a hernia..cause I felt a "bump" further investigation proved I was feeling the end of a rib and I musta been squishing him real hard to find him cause he is well filled out and not skin and bones.
> 
> Unless you notice other digestive problems I wouldn't worry on this one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17318*


[/QUOTE]

Cloud worries me alot. Part of me feels like he's not going to hold up well in the next few years or something because S**T keeps happening to him--bad knee, growling, ear infections after ear infections, tear staining...etc. I don't have to worry have as much with Noriko as I do with him (I'm also partial to him but that's not the point). He has more issues than Noriko. 

I just need to get outta the stinkin house more!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vita_@Nov 19 2004, 10:00 PM
> *In such a young dog I doubt whether there is an allergy connection to the gas....a fod allergy connection. Average age when food allergies emerge is 3-5 because it takes that long to build up antibodies....dog eats food a long time before the allergy symptoms emerge.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17354*


[/QUOTE]
okay i went to my dermatology notes from school for this one. wanted to make sure i was remembering correctly. this is from a diplomate in veterinary dermatology, so i would trust this info over something you might find on the internet if it contradicts. . actually food allergies can occur in any age dog...more commonly in young dogs and then next commonly in older dogs. inhaled allergies are more of a middle aged disease. sometimes recurrent ear infections is the only sign (24% of cases in one study). also ears and rears commonly occur together as a prob (does he scoot a lot?) the best way to diagnose food allergy is by doing a food trial, i can give you the instructions straight from my notes if interested.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

by the way dont be discouraged..these are fixable problems...some people are not so lucky. food allergies are easy to fix once you know that is the cause. just changing the food can be a miracle cure. sometimes our pups have all kinds of probs when they are young then they all of the sudden never have another problem. i have a friend that has a boston who had two bad knees, she only had to fix one but it took two times. now her dog has male pattern baldness (yes they get it too) he also had bad gas. she actually put him of a weight loss diet and it was high in fiber and it took care of his digestive probs. now hes perfect. parker has a severe eye infection when he was a pup, and a seizure when he was 6 months...luckily he hasnt had one since. all dogs seem to have something. no dog is perfectly healthy, esp not these pure breed pups who are bred for their wonderful characteristics. but they are great creatures and that is why we love them as much as we do, to come on this site many times a day, just to talk about them. just be lucky you have them by your side, and give them a big hug. some people never get to experience the same joy we get everyday to have a precious little fluff butt


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Nov 20 2004, 12:53 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cloud worries me alot. Part of me feels like he's not going to hold up well in the next few years or something because S**T keeps happening to him--bad knee, growling, ear infections after ear infections, tear staining...etc. I don't have to worry have as much with Noriko as I do with him (I'm also partial to him but that's not the point). He has more issues than Noriko. 

I just need to get outta the stinkin house more!

Gotta tell you I totally understand the emotions behind what you said.I have 2 Maltese...frankly...both are healthy but I do "worry" more about one than the other.In my case I think that it is just that Boris has had more vet visits, mostly because of allergies...but..I am well aware that allergies are attached to immunity problems...and though all is very under control..I still worry. I also know know that the worry is based on 2 things..one is..I have allergies so I am transferring whatever worries I have about myself in this area on to the dog AND Boris has a much more vunerable personality than my other Maltese Freddy. Freddy just puts out that invincible spirit and Boris t docile one...just seems to need more protection (in my Mind) in some way I can't define so I translate that in to being more prone to shelp him to the vet for every little thing. I sound insightful, right! Bulll...I know these things and still my behavior is without any insight. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17364
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Nov 19 2004, 05:46 PM
> *jongee burps a lot....is something wrong with her???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17319*


[/QUOTE]

Caesar does too


----------

